# Hi all!



## rwtechie (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi there. I'm a Theatre student at Temple University. I'm concentrating in Design and Technology and further focusing in Lighting Design. Though of course, I want to be as well rounded in as many areas as I can, and pick up as many skills in as many areas as I can. I really love theatre, and the technology behind it and look forward to hopefully a promising future in the world of theatre.


----------



## DaveySimps (Dec 15, 2009)

Welcome! Great to have you here. Be sure to check out the Wiki and use the search function. enjoy CB!

~Dave


----------

